# Help me come up with an alternate word for "carpenter"



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

So this job I was doing last week got me thinking, there needs to be a word to call yourself when you're working with unnatural materials.

I was on this porch installing PVC fascia boards, then putting up hardyplank siding and I realized that I hadn't actually used a scrap of wood the whole week. The word carpenter, as defined by Webster means:

car·pen·ter
   /ˈkɑrpəntər/ Show Spelled[kahr-puhn-ter]
–noun
1. a person who builds or repairs wooden structures, as houses, scaffolds, or shelving. 

So what the hell am I if I'm using my chop box to cut PVC and an angle grinder to cut cement-based siding?

A Crapenter?


----------



## Aaron Berk (Jul 10, 2010)

decorator?

:laughing:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Craftsman.


artisan, builder, cabinetmaker, carps, chips, craftsperson, joiner, laborer, mason, woodworker, worker


----------



## festerized (May 19, 2007)

Jesus


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

non wood your an installer or an applicator:thumbup:


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Exterior sidings, regardless of what they are made from falls under carpentry. So do facia boards.

So carpenter is the correct word.


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

Whore;

To accept payment in exchange for domestic favors.:thumbup:


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

The whole business has evolved from the days when a carpenter worked wholly with wood. Very few other trades have evolved as much as the work of a carpenter. Bricklayers still use brick. Tile Setters still use tile. Old growth timber is pretty much protected so the quality of wood has declined. Enter the petrochemical industry for building materials. Recycled products and more. Being old school I don't like it, most of it is heavier and hard on the saw blades. New age Handy Andy. Erector. Cutter of all kinds


----------



## darr1 (May 25, 2010)

joseph


----------



## detroit687 (Sep 4, 2008)

I install door hardware every day. I go months sometimes with out building something with wood. Im still a carpenter or carpintero
Carpenter one who cuts and fastens material together to form a object for structure or asthetics. thats my definition I thinkthat covers everone except for the scafold carpenters


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Residential Construction Technician.

It covers all the bases as far as materials and installation practices are concerned when it comes to homebuilding.:thumbup:


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

tomstruble said:


> non wood your an installer or an applicator:thumbup:


I never really like those terms , kind of make one sound cheap and unskilled. :no: When you can take a house and completely transform the looks of it , we are more like an artist, a craftsman.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

i was just kidding Randy...who wants to be a plastic applicator?:tooth:


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Randy Bush said:


> I never really like those terms , kind of make one sound cheap and unskilled. :no:


Get used to it. After nearly three decades as an electronics tech, I still had the occasional client refer to me as a "mechanic".


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

I don't know why I thought of this from Mark Twain when I saw this thread. I must be getting old.



> “Each of you, for himself, by himself and on his own responsibility, must speak. And it is a solemn and weighty responsibility, and not lightly to be flung aside at the bullying of pulpit, press, government, or the empty catchphrases of politicians. Each must for himself alone decide what is right and what is wrong, and which course is patriotic and which isn’t. You cannot shirk this and be a man. To decide against your convictions is to be an unqualified and inexcusable traitor, both to yourself and to your country, let man label you as they may. If you alone of all the nation shall decide one way, and that way be the right way according to your convictions of the right, you have done your duty by yourself and by your country- hold up your head! You have nothing to be ashamed of.” – Mark Twain


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

Problem Solver


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

you are a man Gunga Din:clap:


Kipling?? i must be even older than Kent:sad:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

Tinstaafl said:


> Get used to it. After nearly three decades as an electronics tech, I still had the occasional client refer to me as a "mechanic".


see i don't consider myself a carpenter,but i am siding mechanic


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

So the Snap-On guy stops by your sites regularly? :laughing:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

i wish he would,i love talking to guys that have a better job than me:sad:


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Easy Gibson said:


> Help me come up with an alternate word for "carpenter"


Improvisionist.:blink:

-Paul


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

As I believe Leo and Randy have already said.... a craftsman.


----------



## Scribbles (Mar 10, 2009)

I’m a carpenter, it is simple. 

Yes I own a cabinet shop, yes I manage people, do paperwork, and contracts, and phone calls and all that annoying bushtit. But when someone asks me what I do I say I am a carpenter. 

Generally it is a while before people realize I own the company listed on my hat. :thumbsup:


----------



## William James (Mar 5, 2010)

Synergizing Carpenter

I was thinking synthetic installer, but that's too close to Tom's "plastic applicator". And that just makes me think of a woman and that time...


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

Division 6 installer. Division 6 covers wood and plastics, millwork, trim etc. I would probably include division 8 (doors, windows, hardware) and division 10 (specialties, toilet accessories, toilet partitions.) and 12, (casework, furnishings) All are installed by carpenters, at least in my world. :thumbup:


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

Azec-man


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

Man, killer replies here.

Jesus has a nice ring to it. So does whore though.

Tough choices. Tough choices.


----------



## Calisota (Apr 15, 2011)

Dust Magnet.


----------



## OW! My thumb (Feb 12, 2009)

Dude that builds stuff.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Personally, I call myself a Builder, not a Carpenter, because I perform many aspects of the trade, from site work, concrete, framing, plumbing, electrical, (not trim, I hate that crap), even a little masonry and tile from time to time. But I DON'T use PVC.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

ɹǝʇuǝdɹɐɔ


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Nailbender


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

maybe you should just stick to handy man...


----------



## Trim40 (Jan 27, 2009)

Doyoudo. Iam always asked "Do you do"


----------



## smuhhh (Dec 30, 2010)

****apon


----------



## Birch (Jul 20, 2009)

Jack Master son.


----------



## Rockmonster (Nov 15, 2007)

Semi-portable, man-made, architectural accoutrements installer


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Easy Gibson said:


> car·pen·ter
> /ˈkɑrpəntər/ Show Spelled[kahr-puhn-ter]
> –noun
> 1. a person who builds or repairs wooden structures, as houses, scaffolds, or shelving.
> ...


The term "Carpenter" out-dates the materials available to man now. Simply put, the word has been redefined by modern technology.


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

DIYER

framer

torflunkus?


----------



## fourcornerhome (Feb 19, 2008)

Fabricator


----------

